# is anyone else bothered by the sheer stupidity of some people?



## AlexandPersephone (Nov 14, 2014)

Since when is it okay to purposely take your hedgehog outside into the snow for an Instagram picture? Really??? This is such a disgusting exhibit of animal cruelty.


----------



## lydi (Dec 23, 2014)

I agree!


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

What?!?! Why would anyone do that...?


----------



## AlexandPersephone (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm so beyond angry. I left them a long informational paragraph and they took it down. So I wrote one this time that was a little more... Harsh. Hopefully it sticks in their minds this time around.


----------



## AlexandPersephone (Nov 14, 2014)

And on top of everything they have a lot of followers and just said its okay for some hedgehogs to hibernate. I'm so frustrated.


----------



## AlexandPersephone (Nov 14, 2014)

Some *African pygmy hedgehogs*


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

You can't control the behavior of others. You can only control yourself and set an appropriate example. It's a shame there are people out there so woefully ignorant of the proper treatment of their animals, but it is what it is. Hopefully that poor hedgie was only out there for amount of time it takes to snap a photo. However, getting angry over it changes nothing and only gets you worked up. You informed them of why their actions are harmful to their pet and that's all you can realistically do. Maybe do some hedgehog appropriate posts yourself so others at least get good information?


----------



## AlexandPersephone (Nov 14, 2014)

Well I just hope that what I posted was seen by enough people so that everyone else knows its wrong. I have to look at enough animal cruelty in my daily life and its hard to cope when those kinds of posts appear on social media. It's almost like every bit of work I do restoring the lives of abused animals is destroyed by people like this who set a bad example for others. I realize I get worked up too easily over it but its something that doesn't sit well with me.


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

That's awesome that you wrote an informational paragraph. Hopefully they read it and thought about what they were doing to their hedgie. And maybe next time they will think twice. Hopefully some followers also read your paragraph too!


----------



## Akells23 (Jul 22, 2014)

UGH YES. This makes me so so angry. One of my friends showed me a picture a while back of a hedgie in snow and I was like that is not cute that is cruel! Hedgehogs are not just props for cute pictures. It makes me so sad that someone would risk the health of their hedgie for a picture!


----------



## AlexandPersephone (Nov 14, 2014)

At least I'm not the only one <3


----------



## AlexandPersephone (Nov 14, 2014)

I think my post actually worked! They only received one "like" in the last 2 hours and there was a 300 "like" jump the 2 hours before that. And they lost a few followers which is kind of promising. But I'll never really know.


----------



## CashmereSkeleton (Nov 28, 2014)

Sometimes it takes all my willpower not to post my thoughts on threads on here! I just wish some people would use their common sense


----------



## Prickerz (Sep 17, 2014)

If you know who it is, could you call animal cruelty services on them? 
I am in school for animal cruelty investigations. Yeah, it's rough.


----------



## AlexandPersephone (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm in Canada and they're in England. And I don't know if I should be posting their account name or if that's against the terms of agreement. They went and blocked every account that called them out on animal cruelty, but my friend viewed their account and says the picture is still up.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

AlexandPersephone said:


> And on top of everything they have a lot of followers and just said its okay for some hedgehogs to hibernate. I'm so frustrated.


Technically correct, but only if you really know what you're doing. And definitely something that should not be mentioned that easily without warning.

While an APH won't die from a couple of seconds in the snow (and I wouldn't go as far as to call it animal cruelty), it's not a good idea to put them outside when it's that cold. It serves no other purpose than having "cute" pictures and getting likes. Some people should be more careful with their animals.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

To me it shows lack of respect for the animal. It is not a toy or an accessory. It is a living being that is nocturnal and is meant to be in a warm environment.


----------



## AlexandPersephone (Nov 14, 2014)

One picture in the snow shows a lot more than just a few seconds of cold that won't kill the animal. It shows a total utter disregard for the animal's comfort and well-being. It shows that this individual cares more about her page than her hedgehog. And she gives crap advice, deletes all negative comments instead of taking the picture down... Someone commented asking how long it's "safe" to have a hedgehog outside in the snow (presumable so they could copy the idea) and she responded with "a few minutes". 
Sure, she may have been temporarily stupid but now she's setting a bad example for other up knowledgeable hedgehog owners. I PMed those who I could see getting sucked into the nonsense with a link to this website and purposely to this thread. 
It is not okay to take your hedgehog out into the snow for a picture. Why cause unnecessary stress? We purposely try to keep our hedgehogs in steady temperatures to avoid hibernation and stress like I just don't understand why she can't see what she did wrong. And everyone who defended her said "she loves her hedgehog, she would never endanger her life". I was blocked before I could respond with no she loves her Instagram and she just did.


----------



## AlexandPersephone (Nov 14, 2014)

Like if I let my four year old cousin run into the snow naked in -10 degree weather (Celsius) I would be arrested, how can you say it's not cruel to take them outside when they're not equipped for snowy conditions?


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I have no idea who we're talking about here, so I can't comment on anything else


----------



## AlexandPersephone (Nov 14, 2014)

I was trying to make a comparison. People look at animals differently than humans. I thought it might make it easier to understand why I called it cruelty.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I wasn't talking about your comparison, just about the things she has posted (besides this picture)


----------



## AlexandPersephone (Nov 14, 2014)

Very true


----------



## Nick120180 (Oct 27, 2014)

The stupidity of the human race is a perpetual struggle to deal with. Pretty sure we're going backwards intelligence wise. At least thanks to some very intelligent people, stupid people can show off their stupidity to other stupid people all over the world!!!


----------



## Scribble Mom (Dec 27, 2014)

There has been so many innappropriate pictures floating around...my heart is broken


----------

